# Been seeing some odd spam just now. What is this spammer out for?



## Kaleb (Dec 7, 2015)

I've just seen two threads posted with the exact same words in each:



> Dallas Cowboys vs Washington Redskins live streaming



In both cases it was hyperlinked to a Reddit post which displayed an image looking like a video player, but I erred on the side of caution and didn't click it. I'll bet this is spam coming from a bot of some kind, no doubt about it, but in programming the bot to post something like this, what might the spammer be hoping to achieve here? Doesn't look like any kind of scam or advertising that I've heard of or seen before.


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 7, 2015)

Kaleb,
We get a lot of strange spammers on the forum. Sometimes they are just testing to see if they can get a toe in the door. More often they are selling something somewhere down the line or building the numbers on their hit counter to get a higher ranking on search engines. I, and the other admins, usually don't follow the links any further than necessary to determine that they are spam and then we just delete the post and ban the poster. The post that you saw is identical to several that have been deleted over the last few days. They have been posted under several usernames, all of which have been banned. I would not be surprised to see several more posts of the same nature before they get tired of seeing that they are not getting any results.

It really helps the forum if you just click the "report post", as you did, and we can get rid of them as soon as possible. It makes a forum a lot nicer place for the legitimate users.

Thank you for your help in making the forum a better place.

Gail in NM


----------



## mcostello (Dec 10, 2015)

I am getting ads for Feminine Hygiene products. They trying to tell Me something? Certainly not a targeted audience.


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 11, 2015)

Post deleted. Permanent ban for poster


----------



## Ken I (Jan 28, 2016)

Hat tip to the admin guys for dealing with this sh1t on a near daily basis.

Regards,
            Ken


----------

